# Cognato Donnarumma:"Milan società di pagliacci".



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Giugno 2017)

prima o poi il ginocchio farà crack...poi magari anche quell'altro...non aspettiamo altro...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Hai ragione, Gigio non c'entra niente. Ma il pagliaccio sei tu e tutta la tua famiglia.


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> prima o poi il ginocchio farà crack...poi magari anche quell'altro...non aspettiamo altro...



Mi accontento di un bel crack alle mani


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2017)

Ci racconti la verità questo simpatico omuncolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Ha poco da fare il leone da tastiera. Il comportamento è stato inaccettabile. FINE


----------



## VonVittel (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Camorristi


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2017)

ci deve essere qualcosa sotto...ma a me francamente non m'importa più una mazza...


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Carmine, illuminaci tu anziché gettare il sasso e nascondere la mano


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



che gente inutile...lui doveva tutto al Milan,gli doveva essere riconoscente per averlo lanciato, almeno doveva rinnovare per far guadagnare la squadra che lo ha cresciuto,il suo comportamento è una mancanza di rispetto senza precedenti.


----------



## Kutuzov (15 Giugno 2017)

Hanno già messo gli occhi sui soldi di Donnarumma, il fratellino, la fidanzata (ridicola per lo standard da super model che adesso può permettersi Donnarumma), cognati, cugini, padre, madre, zii...


----------



## Aragorn (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Se qualche squilibrato dovesse spaccargli la faccia poi gli pagherei io l'avvocato (il migliore di Milano)


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahahahahah, fa parlare il cognato adesso 


Dai Gigio, parla tu così cominciano a scattare le multe e ad arrivare a giugno del 2018 sarai tu che dovrai dare soldi all' AC Milan, altro che i tuoi miseri 200000 euro di ingaggio


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Bisognerebbe iniziare a denunciare questi personaggi.
Ad ogni modo, come ho gia ripetuto, spero che presto Donnarumma si faccia cosi male da non riuscire mai piu a camminare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Che parli e racconti come stanno le cose no?

A conti fatti lui ha postato una foto di Gianluigi Donnarumma con la mano sullo stemma del Milan, lo stesso Milan che gli ha offerto un contratto da top player, che ha rifiutato. Il resto e' noia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

ma parlano pure questi ? Ma poi società di buffoni cosa? Che avrebbe fatto il Milan di sbagliato? E' stata comunicata la decisione , il Milan ha fatto una conferenza per farlo sapere ai tifosi in normale trasparenza bha!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Che poi critica la società così a caso...sono i tifosi a lanciargli le peggio maledizioni.
Famiglia di poveretti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Giugno 2017)

Paura di essere bersagliato?? visto che il Milan è uno dei Club con + tifosi al Mondo !
si sarebbero riempiti milioni di insulti XD meglio evitare


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Questo si è rovinato la carriera, ne sono sicuro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Hanno già messo gli occhi sui soldi di Donnarumma, il fratellino, la fidanzata (ridicola per lo standard da super model che adesso può permettersi Donnarumma), cognati, cugini, padre, madre, zii...



Si, è la prima cosa a cui ho pensato quando ho letto la notizia. Mi sono immaginato genitori e parentame vario come gli zingari che fanno battesimi con le copertine di soldi e pagliacciate varie.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Questo si è rovinato la carriera, ne sono sicuro



Lo penso anch'io.


----------



## AllanX (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma quanto stanno cadendo in basso???
Un anno di tribuna per lui e daspo da San Siro per tutto il suo clan.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Giugno 2017)

Hanno pure il coraggio di parlare??? Mi fanno rimpiangere il fatto di non averlo venduto prima


----------



## Konrad (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Adesso cadono le foglie di fico e si vedono i....
Ormai è evidente che la FAMIGGHIA ha deciso insieme al CLAN tutto...gli affetti che andranno tutti a vivere in centro a Milano.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Allora è proprio di famiglia essere delle m... Ma che bel clan tra la famiglia Donnarumma e i cugini Raiola, complimenti! Purtroppo l'avvento dei social ha permesso a gente con la 5a elementare di esprimere commenti e giudizi quando face to face non riuscirebbe neanche spiaccicare due parole di italiano, purtroppo è così. Io dico che ci starebbe una bella denuncia di Fassone, ma infine perchè dare visibilità agli analfabeti che passano il giorno a friggere patatine?
Pagliacci per cosa? Per averci messo la faccia e per aver offerto ad un moccioso più di 5 milioni a stagione? Taci va, schifezza umana.
Lo so che non si può augurare niente su questo forum, ma secondo me se il buon Carmine se si sforzasse di immaginare quello che pensano di lui i tifosi potrebbe anche giungere ad una conclusione abbastanza semplice. Chissà cosa ne pensa Donnarumma di questa faccenda.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Giugno 2017)

Queste dichiarazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano. Non hanno valore. Nessuno di loro ha ormai più valore. Stiamo parlando di un ex calciatore del Milan


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma chi è st'altro clown?


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Giugno 2017)

Mi piacerebbe che da domani non si parlasse più di questa nullità d'uomo e di tutto il mondo che lo circonda. Guarda un pò se devo leggere commenti di questo carmine, ma chi è? Il Milan è una squadra centenaria, Dollarumma è solo un puntino nero in mezzo ad un oceano. Dimenticatoio please...


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io.



E nell'ultimo periodo era già meno concentrato in campo.Tra riconoscenza verso Raiola e lo stesso Raiola come procuratore per me lo porteranno a bruciarsi.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Giugno 2017)

Certo che in quella famiglia sono messi bene: il protagonista un bimbo viziato e voltafaccia, il cognato un ********** oltre che un coniglio (infatti ha rimosso il post). 
FIERO DELLA DIRIGENZA DEL MIO MILAN IN TUTTA QUESTA VICENDA. 
Mi raccomando, siccome è matematico che tra qualche tempo usciranno dichiarazioni ad orologeria di Raiola dove "Gigio non ha rinnovato in quanto la frattura coi tifosi si era resa insanabile (chissà perché)?" magari condita da un'intervista strappalacrime rilasciata dai familiari dove si legge che "ma avete letto certi commenti sul Web? Capisco l'amarezza dei tifosi, ma c'è un limite a tutto" e considerato che l'operazione di gettare fango sul Milan - colpevole soltanto di essere stato di una chiarezza unica - è già iniziata, come si vede da questo patetico post, allora dico alla società Milan e a tutto l'ambiente: visto che ci stanno già dipingendo come tiranni, almeno la fama di tiranni guadagnamocela. Contestazioni ad ogni piè sospinto e il (presunto) fenomeno a sedere tutto l'anno in tribuna finchè non gli viene il c... quadrato.
Chiudo con un messaggio al cognato masterchef.... complimenti per il tuo post, un successone: 15 "mi piace", praticamente i parenti...


----------



## Gas (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io.



Io lo spero. Però purtroppo è forte forte.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io lo spero. Però purtroppo è forte forte.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Giugno 2017)

Speriamo in un bell'infortunio che gli stronchi la carriera per sempre.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Sempre detto che la democrazia soprattutto via web è sopravvalutata. A certa gente ignorante come una capra non dovrebbe essere concesso l'uso della tastiera.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2017)

Mafiosi camorristi, ma d'altronde...


----------



## 97lorenzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2017)

ma che stia zitto.... un ragazzino di 18 anni con un contratto da 5M l'anno quando mai si è visto? il pagliaccio è lui che bacia la maglia, dichiare di tifare Milan e di voler diventare una bandiera e poi rifiuta il rinnovo e si fa comandare dal procuratore


----------



## GenioSavicevic (16 Giugno 2017)

Il grande chef ha una pasticceria "la sfogliatina d'oro" a Scafati, andiamo a fargli un pò di belle recensioni su tripadvisor e facebook. Mi raccomando però facciamole sembrare vere, nessun riferimento al milan. Deve fallire perchè fa delle torte di melma, confermate vero?


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma sti ritardati cosa vogliono ?


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2017)

Non date più risalto a certa gentaglia, non meritano il vostro tempo, ne tantomeno spazio sul forum


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il grande chef ha una pasticceria "la sfogliatina d'oro" a Scafati, andiamo a fargli un pò di belle recensioni su tripadvisor e facebook. Mi raccomando però facciamole sembrare vere, nessun riferimento al milan. Deve fallire perchè fa delle torte di melma, *confermate vero*?



avoja


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe che da domani non si parlasse più di questa nullità d'uomo e di tutto il mondo che lo circonda. Guarda un pò se devo leggere commenti di questo carmine, ma chi è? Il Milan è una squadra centenaria, Dollarumma è solo un puntino nero in mezzo ad un oceano. Dimenticatoio please...



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il grande chef ha una pasticceria "la sfogliatina d'oro" a Scafati, andiamo a fargli un pò di belle recensioni su tripadvisor e facebook. Mi raccomando però facciamole sembrare vere, nessun riferimento al milan. Deve fallire perchè *fa delle torte di melma, confermate vero?*



Decisamente, uno schifo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Carmine, mi dicono le tue torte non siano un granché, non sarebbe il caso di tornare a scippare le vecchiette in scooter e rubare rolex?


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Ah,adesso hanno pure il coraggio di parlare e addirittura insultare pure i cognati? Qui siamo al grottesco veramente! Questo epiteto dovremmo rivolgerlo noi a loro,per non dire altro!


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che la democrazia soprattutto via web è sopravvalutata. A certa gente ignorante come una capra non dovrebbe essere concesso l'uso della tastiera.



Umberto Eco docet.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carmine Paoletti, cognato di Donnarumma, ha attaccato il Milan, su sul profilo Instagram, dopo l'annuncio del rifiuto del rinnovo con i rossoneri. Il post, successivamente, è stato cancellato. Al post era presente anche un like di Antonio Donnarumma, fratello di Gigio.



Paoletti-pagliaccio, ringrazia dio di non vivere a Milano. Vorrei tanto fare festa con fenomeni come te e la tua "famiglia" di pezzenti infami, il tuo parente andrà a fare la statuina a Madrid, pezzente.
Adesso basta citare le m* di quel giro. Altrimenti bannate i tifosi e tenetevi ste m* di commenti.

ps: letto ora: il post del clown di famiglia è stato eliminato dopo pochi minuti, probabilmente i verro ha detto a tutti di stare zitti se vogliono la loro percentuale mafiosa.

Famiglia di maiali e scrofe


----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il grande chef ha una pasticceria "la sfogliatina d'oro" a Scafati, andiamo a fargli un pò di belle recensioni su tripadvisor e facebook. Mi raccomando però facciamole sembrare vere, nessun riferimento al milan. Deve fallire perchè fa delle torte di melma, confermate vero?



Ci saro' passato 2 miliardi di volte in 28 anni li davanti, avro' provato tutti i bar e pasticcerie ma questa proprio no. Fatalita'


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il grande chef ha una pasticceria "la sfogliatina d'oro" a Scafati, andiamo a fargli un pò di belle recensioni su tripadvisor e facebook. Mi raccomando però facciamole sembrare vere, nessun riferimento al milan. Deve fallire perchè fa delle torte di melma, confermate vero?



Oh io l ho fatto ahaha


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il grande chef ha una pasticceria "la sfogliatina d'oro" a Scafati, andiamo a fargli un pò di belle recensioni su tripadvisor e facebook. Mi raccomando però facciamole sembrare vere, nessun riferimento al milan. Deve fallire perchè fa delle torte di melma, confermate vero?



Hai voglia! Quando vado stitico le compro sempre; altro che le prugne...


----------

